# Salt in Italian Buttercream



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that adding a small amount of salt to the egg foam for italian buttercream can help to stabilize it. Have any of you ever heard/done this?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, a pinch to help with beating the eggwhites. You can also use a bit of cream of tartar too.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I just use cream of tartar though.

A*


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry,

salt doesn't stabilize, it only breaks down the albumen to help incorporate more air. to stabilize your egg foam, use 20- 25 percent of sugar from recipe to stabilze and cook the rest.... eh voila!


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

ERIC:
Good morning. The best way to stabilize a butter cream is to apply a small amount of "EMULISFIER SHORTENING". Large prof bakeries use this product in certain cake recipes. You can buy small amounts thru catalog houses. MAID OF SCANDIA is one. They do have a toll free tel# that you can call for a free catalog. Good luck & have a nice day.
~Z~BESTUS.


----------

